# SXK Supbox Sevo 70W Box Kit



## Timwis (9/9/20)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the Supbox Sevo 70W Box Kit from SXK. The SXK Supbox Sevo 70W Box Kit was supplied for the purpose of this review by Linky from Sacowin.

https://www.sacowin.com/product/sxk-supbox-kit/





Introduction

SXK are best known as one of the best cloners and for that very reason divide opinion in the vaping world. Here though we have a product of their own design which is interesting to say the least. Many Billet Box (a device SXK have cloned) lovers like the whole idea of versatility being able to use different RBA bridges and coil adaptors and the Supbox which i assume is short for Super box takes this idea of versatility to a whole new level.

The Supbox comes in this version i have received (with Sevo-70 chipset) and also a Pro version featuring the DNA60 chipset. The device is essentially a side by side which allows not just the Billet / Bantam Box fitting Supbox Pod tank which is compatible with Smok RPM coils but also the Uni Tank, Boro Tank or other tanks which are compatible with the Billet or Bantam box to fit which also means being compatible with almost all available bridges.

The versatility doesn't stop there as the Supbox also comes with a 510 connector allowing standard tanks up to 24mm in diameter to be fitted as well as being able to be used with either an 18650 or 18350 battery which gets rid of the tube giving the device quite a different look!

___________________________________________________________________



In The Box





Contents:

1 x SXK Supbox (pre-installed Supbox Pod Tank and Sleeve)
1 x USB Charging Cable
2 x Coils(0.6Ω/1.1Ω)
1 x User Manual
1 x Outer Sleeve for Atomizer
1 x 510 Plate





___________________________________________________________________



Aesthetics and Ergonomics

The Supbox came in sturdy cardboard box packaging and on opening we can see the Supbox minus drip-tip displayed and a large box of Accessories to the side. The device comes pre-installed with the Supbox Pod Tank and Cage which gives it a better look and also where the Pod Tank is concerned keeps it secured. When using the device with a standard tank it can be used without a top cage but one with a slanted and more rounded front is also supplied if you like the look. I received the Black Yellow version which is a Black device with Yellow top cages but also available is an all Black affair and Black with Red cages. The base, battery tube and cap, fire button (found on the front), side plaque and some protection edging to the Pod Tank Cage are Stainless Steel while the main construction including cages is thick ABS.

At 146g it's about the same weight as an average single battery device once the battery is installed so with the added weight of a battery it's a quite heavy device but it just feels solid. The device is curved and narrower at the spine with raised bands which adds extra grip, ergonomically it's best with the spine in the palm and using as a finger firer as to accommodate the width of boro tanks etc it's much wider at it's front. The overall form factor is basically a side by side device and moving to the stainless steel bottom we have the screen and navigational buttons within an indented section which sit flush. On one side we have a metal plaque with "Supbox" printed and beneath a micro USB port.





___________________________________________________________________



SupBox Specs and Features:


Main Features:

1. 5ml Cartridge, compatible with more than 90% of original accessories of Billet Box Pod Kit
2. Supbox pod tank compatible with SMOK RPM Coils
3. Compatible with more than 95% RTA\RDA\RDTA(less than 24 diameter) on the market
4. 5 different forms: Pod Mode, Tank/RDA Mode, Universal Mode, 18650 Mode, 18350 Mode
5. Single 18650/18350 battery, output power 1-70W, three output modes: VW/TC/By Pass


Parameter:

Construction material ABS + Stainless Steel
Size: 53 x 31 x 96mm
Weight: 146g
Chipset: Sevo 70w
Capacity: 5ml
Resistance range 0.8-3ohm
Resistance: 0.6/1.1Ω
Screen: 0.96 "
Single 18650/18350 battery
Modes: Mode: VW / Mech (Bypass) / TC (NI-TI-SS)
Colour: Full Black, Black Yellow, Red Black









___________________________________________________________________



What You Receive?

You receive the Supbox device pre-installed with the Supbox Pod Tank, installed cage and 510 drip-tip base screwed in place. You also get a 510 drip-tip, cage section for a standard tank and raised 510 plate. The Supbox Pod Tank has an 0.6ohm mesh coil pre-installed, also included is a 1.1ohm mesh coil, finally you get spare o-rings and a micro USB cable. (Note: you also receive the Uni-Tank with the Pro version).

Some random photos:





___________________________________________________________________



Modes Of Operation

The marketing shows the device to have 5 modes of operation or set-ups which isn't the case out the box with the DNA60 Pro version having 4 and the Sevo-70 having 3 but the potential is there.

First we have Pod Mode which is the use of the pre-installed Pod Mod Tank which is compatible with Smok RPM coils. Next we have Tank Mode which after removing the contact plate it gives us a 510 connector for tall tanks or you can screw in the raised 510 plate for more standard height tanks, this mode is for when using the supplied cage limiting tanks to 24mm. Next is Universal Mode which is when using the Uni Tank which 90% of available bridges will fit but the Uni Tank only comes with the DNA60 Pro version. Next is 18650 mode which is Tank Mode but without the cage which both gives a different look and increases the maximum size tank to 26mm. Finally we have 18350 mode for low wattage MTL vapers making the device smaller but the 18350 tube isn't included with either versions so will be a separate purchase.





___________________________________________________________________



Compatibility And What Else Is Available

As well as the Supbox Pod Tank which is compatible with RPM coils and the Uni Tank which isn't included with the Sevo-70 version but can be bought for just $7.20, any tank that fits inside the Billet Box Rev4 or Bantam Box will fit including the Bantam Pod Tank and All in one products like the Vapesnail.







Also as mentioned there will be an 18350 tube available and sets of the cages in different colours which i have already seen available at $10.50. Finally there are also other 18650 tubes available in different designs so the device can be customised to give it a different look!









___________________________________________________________________



Using Boro & Pod Tanks

To fit any Billet or Bantam Box Tank you just hold the Tank in position and lower the top cage that fits nicely to the shape of the Tank keeping it in position even though the set-up at this stage isn't secured. Screwing the battery cap on tightens down the cage and then screwing the drip-tip base just like with a Billet Box secures the Tank in position, just make sure the drip-tip base is secured tight so you don't have the ohms reading jumping around!





Picured: Supbox Pod Tank, Vapesnail, Bantam Pod Tank and Bantam Pod Tank with own 510!

___________________________________________________________________



Using Standard Tanks

First you need to unscrew the contact plate which is easier if you start loosening it with the use of needle nose tweezers placed in two of 4 available tiny holes, then it can be finished with your fingers, likewise when fitting back in place screw in finger tight then give it an extra turn with tweezers.

This now reveals a standard 510 connection and very tall tanks can be screwed straight in but standard size tanks will need the raised 510 plate fitting in place first. If using a tank 24mm in diameter or less you can fit the cage which like the Pod Tank cage gets secured in place by screwing the battery cap in position.









___________________________________________________________________



Fitting The Battery

The installed battery tube accommodates an 18650 battery. We have a battery cap to the top of the tube which needs unscrewing to allow the battery to be dropped in place. On the underside of the cap negative is clearly labelled and when the cap is screwed back in place it also secures the top cage (if you are using it). The threading is slightly crunchy but it screws on and off easy enough so overall very happy. The battery tube does unscrew from the device so as mentioned before a tube with a different design (separate purchase) can be fitted or when available a smaller tube to accommodate an 18350 but this would need using without the cage fitted.





___________________________________________________________________



Display

The Display is bright and very much Old School just giving the most important information. Top left we have the resistance then underneath the voltage (this is wattage when using TC), finally bottom left we have a battery status bar.

The top right area of the screen is where you will find the wattage or temperature depending which mode you are in and underneath to the left is the mode and bottom right your puffs.





___________________________________________________________________



Navigating The Supbox Sevo-70

The device is the usual 5 clicks of the fire button to turn on and 5 clicks to turn off and once on up and down together locks and unlocks the navigational buttons but the device will still fire.

To choose the mode is 3 quick clicks of the fire button which allows you to scroll through Mech (Bypass), Watts, Ni, Ti and SS, fire selects. There is also a little menu which is down and fire to enter, this gives the options to reset puffs or set a puff limit, flip the screen, enter the curves feature or turn the screen off, to turn the screen back on you need to press down and fire again to re-enter the menu.

When in TC pressing fire quickly twice allows you to use the navigational buttons to set wattage and up and fire together allows you to manually enter a TCR value.
It's a really nice user-interface but the wattage adjusts from 1w to 70w in 0.1 increments which can take time, i would prefer 5w to 20w in 0.1 increments and then switching to 1w increments up to 70w.





___________________________________________________________________



Charging

The Supbox supports on-board charging and firmware upgrades via the micro USB port using the supplied cable, a con that it's not Type C and i can't find mentioned anywhere including the manual what the charge rate actually is!

___________________________________________________________________



My Thoughts!

What a great idea, a side by side device that can also accommodate Billet Box type tanks and therefore use Billet Box Bridges. The only real issue i have is the obvious that the screen and navigational buttons are on the base as it's not ideal to have to turn the device upside down. It's just a common issue with a lot of these side by side devices because the PCB can only fit at the bottom but at least it's been implemented well and a great job has been done to get the buttons sitting absolutely flush. Also i wish the Uni tank was included with this version as well as the Pro but at least i have seen it for only $7.20 and those that have a BB Tank already are sorted.

I don't have a Billet Box but i do have the Bantam Box and Bantam Revision as well as a few bridges and the Vapesnail so i have had a hoot messing around with this. I have used the supplied Supbox Pod Tank, Bantam Pod Tank, Vapesnail and a couple of RTA's and it's been thoroughly enjoyably.

The device has a high build quality and feels like it will take some knocks, i also think people who have considered trying a Billet Box but have been put off by the price might be tempted to go this route. The device although not super ergonomic isn't particularly uncomfortable to hold but it must be pointed out it is heavy for a single battery device.

I like the fact different colour cages and different design battery tubes can be purchased and the fact an 18350 tube will also be available. The cage does limit the device to 24mm tanks but it can be used without the cage to go up to 26mm which covers the vast majority of tanks.

The Sevo chipset i have used in some Ultroner products and it's an high performing efficient chip. It fires without any delay hitting set wattage instantly and never misses a beat while giving good value for your mAh's. The user interface is very easy to navigate but is feature rich including Bypass, TC and curves.

Finally Smok RPM coils being compatible with the Supbox Pod Tank is another big pro as they are readily available and there is an extensive range to cover most peoples wattage preferences! Well i will sign off now and go and have another play, thumbs up SXK!!!





___________________________________________________________________



Likes

Very good build quality
Solid durable device
Sevo-70 high performance chipset
Efficient-good battery life comparable
DNA60 Pro version also available
Includes Supbox Pod Tank
Can use own drip tip with all fitted BB tanks
Can use all Rev4 Billet Box compatible tanks
Can use Billet Box bridges
Can use Bantam Box Tanks
Included 510 plate
Can use standard tanks with or without cage
Up to 26mm tanks compatible (24mm with cage)
2 coils included (used 1.1ohm coil gave really good flavour and medium MTL draw)
Different coloured cages and different design battery tubes available
Can be used in 18350 mode (tube a separate purchase)
RPM coils compatible
Supports on-board charging and firmware upgrades



Cons

Screen and navigational buttons on base
Wish Uni Tank was included with this version
18350 battery tube will be a separate purchase
Adjusts in 0.1w increments (con for me)
Heavy device
Not Type C and charge rate not given

I would once again like to thank Linky from Sacowin for supplying the Supbox Sevo 70W Box Kit for the purpose of this review, thanks for reading and stay safe!

https://www.sacowin.com/product/sxk-supbox-kit/

___________________________________________________________________

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10 | Informative 3


----------



## DavyH (9/9/20)

Any vendors reading this...

Yes please. The hardware hobbyists need this device and all the spares!

Great review, @Timwis, as usual. My reaction to the first picture was WTF?, but the more detail given, the better this device looks. It’s like a LEGO set for vapers!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 10


----------



## Gadgetboy (9/9/20)

I want one. Im a sucker for things that look "Gadgety" hence my tag name.

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (9/9/20)

I like the concept. Great review @Timwis!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/9/20)

Great review as always.

Do you think that there would be any real advantage buying the DNA version? NB for a wattage only vaper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (9/9/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Great review as always.
> 
> Do you think that there would be any real advantage buying the DNA version? NB for a wattage only vaper.


My own opinion for wattage only it's too much of a mark up to make financial sense to get the DNA60 version, you do get the Uni Tank extra as well but a Boro Tank or indeed the Uni Tank can be bought separately cheaply and the Sevo Chipset i find to be excellent!

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis (9/9/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


>


Sorry not always at the computer 24hrs lol, i leave pages open so it says i'm online when i might not even be at home!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/9/20)

Timwis said:


> My own opinion for wattage only it's too much of a mark up to make financial sense to get the DNA60 version, you do get the Uni Tank extra as well but a Boro Tank or indeed the Uni Tank can be bought separately cheaply and the Sevo Chipset i find to be excellent!




Thanks for confirming that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Sorry not always at the computer 24hrs lol, i leave pages open so it says i'm online when i might not even be at home!




Sorry but my weird sense of homour bit me here. It had nothing to do with time.

What it reminded me of is wassup as in wa Sup Box. A bit obtuse. I realise that now.

It also reminds me of the well renowned Subbox .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## klipdrifter (9/9/20)

I haven't seen this much innovation on a mod for a loooooonnnngggg time. I like it, if it becomes available locally I would like to get one. I just hope that if it does become available locally that they will have all the extra bits and bobs in stock as well.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Timwis (9/9/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Sorry but my weird sens of homour bit me here. It had nothing to do with time.
> 
> What it reminded me of is wassup as in wa Sup Box. A bit obtuse. I realise that now.
> 
> ...


I have two of them, the Black one pictured with Red Buttons, only the complete device is now just bare metal from how easy the paint chips and the White one which has never been used but sits in my display cabinet with a light blue Subtank Nano on it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH (10/3/21)

Almost six months later, the Abyss arrives and sets the market alight. I still prefer this design...

SXK's history as cloners may have worked against them here. Not a single SA distro brought this in and I haven't wanted to put the overseas shipping systems to the test during Covid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Munro31 (10/3/21)

DavyH said:


> Almost six months later, the Abyss arrives and sets the market alight. I still prefer this design...
> 
> SXK's history as cloners may have worked against them here. Not a single SA distro brought this in and I haven't wanted to put the overseas shipping systems to the test during Covid.


It's so weird, retailers will definitely open up revenue streams with this and the SXK BB, I don't know why they havent

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/3/21)

Munro31 said:


> It's so weird, retailers will definitely open up revenue streams with this and the SXK BB, I don't know why they havent



There is a big "Anti-Clone" movement in SA, and the majority of people will alienate and put pressure on any vendor that stocks and sells clones, like the SXK BB.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## DavyH (10/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> There is a big "Anti-Clone" movement in SA, and the majority of people will alienate and put pressure on any vendor that stocks and sells clones, like the SXK BB.



BUT - and it's a big but - this and the Bantam Box are originals. That's just throwing the baby out with the bathwater.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/3/21)

DavyH said:


> BUT - and it's a big but - this and the Bantam Box are originals. That's just throwing the baby out with the bathwater.



I got a Bantam Box from BLCK, love it. Sadly, SWAMBO has annexed it for herself, for the once every 2 months that she might / maybe vape

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (10/3/21)

I just find it very interesting those having wet dreams over the Abyss showed and still seem to put there nose up at this, they have never appeared on this thread and pretty sure i did a new product watch thread for it also where it was shunned (well now just pretending to of been unaware of it to hide double standards and hypocrisy)! Yet this shows far more innovation than the Abyss as this is using the boro tank on a device rather than a bridge accommodating tank (which has already been done). The Abyss really is influenced by both this and the Tell bridge tank so what is the "innovation" and "game changing" tags floated about all about total BS. I have the Abyss on the way so hope it is very good but even if it is i will not be banding false tags about or quietly sweeping any negatives under the carpet!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (10/3/21)

Timwis said:


> I just find it very interesting those having wet dreams over the Abyss showed and still seem to put there nose up at this, they have never appeared on this thread and pretty sure i did a new product watch thread for it also where it was shunned (well now just pretending to of been unaware of it to hide double standards and hypocrisy)! Yet this shows far more innovation than the Abyss as this is using the boro tank on a device rather than a bridge accommodating tank (which has already been done). The Abyss really is influenced by both this and the Tell bridge tank so what is the "innovation" and "game changing" tags floated about all about total BS. I have the Abyss on the way so hope it is very good but even if it is i will not be banding false tags about or quietly sweeping any negatives under the carpet!


I love my abyss! I feel it meets all my expectations bar some crap threading on my 21700 top cap. I did however message many vendors for this supbox but unfortunately we did not get them locally which is why I never bought it. I understand your viewpoint and agree with a lot of it but everyone is also entitled to their own decisions, i wouldn't label them as hypocrites even if I disagree with their decisions, thats just how the world works. Just how i view things I guess. Ps ur reviews also influence a lot my decisions, even though i don't oftwn voice it, so thanks for that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (10/3/21)

Jengz said:


> I love my abyss! I feel it meets all my expectations bar some crap threading on my 21700 top cap. I did however message many vendors for this supbox but unfortunately we did not get them locally which is why I never bought it. I understand your viewpoint and agree with a lot of it but everyone is also entitled to their own decisions, i wouldn't label them as hypocrites even if I disagree with their decisions, thats just how the world works. Just how i view things I guess. Ps ur reviews also influence a lot my decisions, even though i don't oftwn voice it, so thanks for that.


I hope i love it as well but still don't understand why so many (and i am not just talking but am including this forum) who didn't show any interest in this (not my review, the product in general) yet the Abyss is "game changing" i post to 6 forums and many sub-reddits and many called the all idea of the supbox wrong yet those same people giving the Abyss the thumbs up yet it's been done before the Supbox is more innovative! I am hoping that most issues with gaping, threading etc have been sorted out and no burns to the surface as i saw on one photo because the one i am getting sent is off the next production run. In the Abyss thread i don't think i have ever seen such a long list of issues however small yet people still promoting it, remember this is at a price point where it should be perfect really before going retail

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Munro31 (11/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> There is a big "Anti-Clone" movement in SA, and the majority of people will alienate and put pressure on any vendor that stocks and sells clones, like the SXK BB.


People are sheep, is the SXK BB hurting sales of the original? Definitely not! And the Supbox is a clone of what?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/3/21)

Munro31 said:


> People are sheep, is the SXK BB hurting sales of the original? Definitely not! And the Supbox is a clone of what?



Agree, Auth BB's are sold out faster than what they are being produced  "But clones are hurting them"

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Munro31 (11/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Agree, Auth BB's are sold out faster than what they are being produced  "But clones are hurting them"


Weird world boet, on some clones I do understand the flack, but not on the BB clone


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/3/21)

Munro31 said:


> Weird world boet, on some clones I do understand the flack, but not on the BB clone



What grinds my gears is when they try and sell it as an original. That is just being fake, but being sold as a cheaper alternative, as a cloned product, not too phased personally. People still buy the Originals, it is brands with a cult following, producing exceptional quality products in limited numbers. They will always have their market. Other people are ok with having a product that might not use titanium or a cheaper stainless. They just want to experience it. With today's technology, there should be no difference in performance on most 1:1 clones. But I'm not going to delve into this too much. It's like a tradition, at least once a year the Clone Debate comes up on the forum, a big typing match ensues, people are mad at each other for weeks, and then we all move on and continue vaping as normal, those with clones and those without. If you are content to own a clone, get one, vape on and be happy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Munro31 (11/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> What grinds my gears is when they try and sell it as an original. That is just being fake, but being sold as a cheaper alternative, as a cloned product, not too phased personally. People still by the Originals, it is brands with a cult following, producing exceptional quality products in limited numbers. They will always have their market. Other people are ok with having a product that might not use titanium or a cheaper stainless. They just want to experience it. With today's technology, there should be no difference in performance on most 1:1 clones. But I'm not going to delve into this too much. It's like a tradition, at least once a year the Clone Debate comes up on the forum, a big typing match ensues, people are mad at each other for weeks, and then we all move on and continue vaping as normal, those with clones and those without. If you are content to own a clone, get one, vape on and be happy.


Exactly!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Munro31 (11/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> What grinds my gears is when they try and sell it as an original. That is just being fake, but being sold as a cheaper alternative, as a cloned product, not too phased personally. People still by the Originals, it is brands with a cult following, producing exceptional quality products in limited numbers. They will always have their market. Other people are ok with having a product that might not use titanium or a cheaper stainless. They just want to experience it. With today's technology, there should be no difference in performance on most 1:1 clones. But I'm not going to delve into this too much. It's like a tradition, at least once a year the Clone Debate comes up on the forum, a big typing match ensues, people are mad at each other for weeks, and then we all move on and continue vaping as normal, those with clones and those without. If you are content to own a clone, get one, vape on and be happy.


So is our yearly debate over now???


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/3/21)

Munro31 said:


> So is our yearly debate over now???



Will probably have to wait for a rebuttal

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (11/3/21)

what blows my mind is how quick a clone is made and ready for sale

I'm talking specifically RTA's & RDA's

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Stranger (11/3/21)

Mostly because the Chinese see industrial espionage the same way footballers see diving in the box. If it wins you the game, all is good. After all the Japanese did it for decades as did the Russians. Reverse engineering is a now a career.

I am in the camp of if it is not copyrighted or patented, then it is fair game and if I buy rubbish, that's my bad and my wasted money. Perhaps a little selfish of me but I want the choice if I can't afford the original. I understand intellectual capital but it gets out of hand when guys like Harley Davidson want to patent the exhaust noise.

I do however agree that they should never ever be sold or marketed as an original, that is fraud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Timwis (11/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Agree, Auth BB's are sold out faster than what they are being produced  "But clones are hurting them"


That's why i see both sides of the


Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Agree, Auth BB's are sold out faster than what they are being produced  "But clones are hurting them"


Yep and this is done on purpose as with all high end products to keep demand higher than supply so they can ask a premium price only it's not genuine supply and demand where they can't keep up with production but rigged to make it that way so i have no sympathy with high end manufacturers because they don't care about mainstream vapers but on purpose keep their products out of the reach of those that don't have never ending wallets! Laugh is i see so many who look down on clone owners yet will quite happily mix a cloned e-liquid, i got told i shouldn't spout the word hypocrisy about so looked through my Oxford English Dictionary, but no i am using the correct word!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (11/3/21)

Stranger said:


> Mostly because the Chinese see industrial espionage the same way footballers see diving in the box. If it wins you the game, all is good. After all the Japanese did it for decades as did the Russians. Reverse engineering is a now a career.
> 
> I am in the camp of if it is not copyrighted or patented, then it is fair game and if I buy rubbish, that's my bad and my wasted money. Perhaps a little selfish of me but I want the choice if I can't afford the original. I understand intellectual capital but it gets out of hand when guys like Harley Davidson want to patent the exhaust noise.
> 
> I do however agree that they should never ever be sold or marketed as an original, that is fraud.


Yes agree 100% and any clone owner i have come across has the same opinion and many have both high end originals and clones like me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ryan69 (20/3/21)

Great review hope there's a vendor that will bring it in


----------



## CJB85 (20/3/21)

I still maintain that the clone market is actually benefiting the high end producers. No person who can afford authentic high end gear will ever buy a clone, but how many times have we seen people save up and invest in an authentic after using (and liking) a clone?

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Timwis (20/3/21)

CJB85 said:


> I still maintain that the clone market is actually benefiting the high end producers. No person who can afford authentic high end gear will ever buy a clone, but how many times have we seen people save up and invest in an authentic after using (and liking) a clone?


I agree but that's implying that this is a clone which is many peoples view while they Lord the Abyss. This is the first time a Boro Tank can be used on a standard type device! The Abyss allows for a Bridge to fit into a tank which was done ages ago with the Tell! So this is the innovative device not the Abyss! It's sad that this review thread has turned into a thread about clones while the Abyss thread about "Innovation" and "game changing" which is BS and narrow mindedness!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Timwis (20/3/21)

Timwis said:


> I agree but that's implying that this is a clone which is many peoples view while they Lord the Abyss. This is the first time a Boro Tank can be used on a standard type device! The Abyss allows for a Bridge to fit into a tank which was done ages ago with the Tell! So this is the innovative device not the Abyss! It's sad that this review thread has turned into a thread about clones while the Abyss thread about "Innovation" and "game changing" which is BS and narrow mindedness!


Just to clarify, after the first sentence i was generalising, not personally aimed at you mate!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fbb1964 (10/9/21)

Good buy. The SXK Supbox 70W is on special at HealthCabin for USD 28 that's ZAR 412.

https://www.healthcabin.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&sku_list_id=25665

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH (29/11/21)

For those who're interested (and there have been a couple since this device came out) @YeOldeOke has the 70W kit on preorder right now at a VERY good price.

Needless to say, my order is in

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

